# G. Loomis Cross Current 8wt for sale



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Great rod at a super price  I am loving mine and it will make someone very happy! Lifetime unconditional warranty too!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

THanks SW...and nice red btw!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very interested in the rod.. Will touch base with you on monday if you dont mind me asking what reel do you have your other rod paired up with?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That looks like the Tibor Back Country Wide CL. Very nice reel. I have a black one.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup, I use the Back country. At first, I used the Tibor Everglades, but that reel is just too big and heavy for redfish. I have been really satisfied with the back country's smaller size and lighter weight.


----------



## ctucker (Aug 27, 2009)

is the rod still for sale?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yup still for sale :-[


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey bro if it is still for sale and no one else is in line before me then I will take it. I can do paypal or whatever you prefer. Let me know.

Dave


----------

